# Shipping a glass tabletop



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm building a couple of coffee tables with glass tops. I haven't ordered the glass yet, but I'll get them cut at the local glass shop… they'll be irregular shapes, cut to my pattern. The problem is shipping the glass if I sell the tables online. Has anybody ever shipped a large piece (roughly 3' triangular, the other is smaller)? Can a piece that size be crated safely? I have seen glass tables sold without the glass so the buyer can get the glass locally, but without the top I can't photograph the table. If I buy the glass, I would have to sell only locallly. Thoughts?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've thought about it. I know big furniture companies do it 
but they are running truckloads around and have economy of scale.

Maybe the glass shop people can advise you.

It may increase shipping costs to the extent that it will
harm the sale. That's something to consider.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm working on a drawing for you. My company ships and receives glass frequently in crates.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

It's pretty straight forward. The little squares between the two pieces are Cork with adhesive. http://www.walmart.com/ip/35911229?wmlspartner=wlpa&adid=22222222227024116393&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=40084510141&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=70080258541&veh=sem

Couldn't quickly find squares, but either way, they're a low tac padding. They stick and will offer security between the two pieces.

The front panels has 1/2" furring strips, with some foam padding spray glued to them. You'll also want to secure the panes to the carcass itself, wether it's nylon band or whichever you find works for you. You'll want to pad the back/sides/bottom as well.

Probably leaving details out, but if this looks like something that will suit you, feel free to pm me and i can give you the sketchup drawing and give more assistance if necessary. Shipping and handling glass is scary, especially if it's thick.


----------



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

Hmmm, yeah, vertical just like the glass trucks… as long as it's kept vertical. Wonder what it wold cost to ship, with the table base in the crate as well?


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Honestly, I'd make two crates if it was me. That glass will probably cost a bit to replace. Trucking companies usually aren't too kind to crates. Luckily with that vertical they can't stack on it. Your call.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

insure the hell out of it and hit it with a hammer. Now that I have that out of my system, I would sell it without glass if you are shipping.as for pix you could have a piece of cheap plexy cut. Just 1 thought


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

If it's in a frame maybe a piece of plexiglass with a thin
layer of glass on top would look ok for photos and
be acceptable to take to shows. Supply real 
plate glass for a local buyer or ship without.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

glass is surprisingly tough. Especially tempered glass.

I wouldn't use a non tempered glass for a coffee table/end table, as you know it will get hit/stuff will be dropped on it.

same issue for glass shelves, if it has stuff sitting on it - make sure it is tempered glass.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

You don't have to hit it with a hammer yourself, if you ship it UPS, they'll do that for you and then claim it wasn't packaged correctly. It doesn't matter if it's a Faberge egg or a 50lb anvil, they will find a way to destroy it!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeti - - something like this?


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

If you want something to stay upright, you'll have to ship it LTL (less-than-truckload) freight, on a pallet/skid. I don't know if the shipping cost is "worth it" for the item you're selling. Prepare to pay (or charge your client) in the range of $150-250 for shipping, depending on distance, and whether you have a freight dock available to ship from. Liftgate service will add typically $50-70 to the cost, and most people don't have a freight dock or access to one to receive a shipment so they will need that.

I didn't include your cost to build the crate/pallet, it could be nearly nothing if you have a construction stapler and some junk 1-by material laying around.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Why not let the customer buy the glass at a local shop? The customer can take the table so each piece can be cut precisely. IMHO, if the glass in broken in transit, it will be a big headache for you.
I had a college friend who worked in a truck terminal one summer. He said if a box was marked Fragile, you threw it underhand.


----------

